# Luminence



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Has anyone info or Photo MV Luminence of the Crescent Shipping Co London.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Hope this one is the one you're looking for?
Name:Luminence
Built:03-1977
Wharf:Clelands S.B. Co.Ltd.-Wallsend[336]
Call/Flag Sign:GVUN
GT:1596
DWT:3210
LOA x B x D:91.24 x 13.47 x 5.146
Owner:London & Rochester Trading Co.Ltd.
Manager:Cresent Shipping
P.o.R.:Rochester
Flag:U.K.
Eng:Vee Oil 4SA 16Cy.250x300 reverse reduction geared to sc.
2,089kW[2 800bhp] British Polar Engines Ltd.-Glasgow


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help and info about Luminence it is the one I was looking for.

Regards Thompson 1951 (Applause)


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Another view of *LUMINENCE* taken 11/06/86 inward bound passing Tilbury after conversion into what looks like a cable ship.


----------



## Jonesy (Jun 25, 2005)

And here's one I took of her anchored off Sheerness 24/5/87, so it must have been a pretty short term conversion!
Regards
John J.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Bet it cost them a few quid as well.


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

I was on Luminence 89 was talk about another conversion cable laying but never happened.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

A bit more information regarding her cable ship conversion from a member of another "ship" site.

_"Luminence" was converted for use as a cable ship when chartered to lay a duplicate set of electric power cables underneath Cook Strait, between New Zealand's North and South Islands.
I can't put an exact timeframe on that, but it would have been around 1983 / 1984.
If my memory is correct, she spent some months in NZ performing that task, and then returned to the UK.
The reason that a purpose-built cable-ship was not used was that the diameter of the power cables exceeded that of the standard telephone cables, and thus the gear fitted to a telephone cable layer was too small._

She is now the Egyptian owned, North Korean registered *DREAM*


----------



## johnbpl (Oct 20, 2020)

thompson1951 said:


> Has anyone info or Photo MV Luminence of the Crescent Shipping Co London.


I have had this picture of the Luminence by C.V.WAINE for over 30 years.


----------



## Mike Harrison (Jan 7, 2011)

This must have been the previous Luminence . I was on watch with the Mate on the Patroclus when we got the distress call off The Smalls. 1967.


----------

